# How was your Highschool experience



## violadude

It seems like most people consider their Highschool days the peak of their youth or the worst 4 years of their life...so which one was it for you. 

I, for one, hated highschool with a passion. As far as social life goes, I barely talked to anybody and I felt like I was surrounded by the most moronic people in the world (I was kind of a snob too at this point...but the extra idiotic people in my school didnt help that much ). And I couldnt understand anyone's sense of humor, it all seemed very....I just didnt get it lol.

On the academic side, dear lord, I got the worst grades ever. I hope you guys have figured out from talking to me that I'm not exactly a moron or anything. But I think my teachers thought I was...and this is mostly because I HATED answering obvious questions. Especially for example in English class, when a teacher would ask an interpretation question and I would always try to give a "think outside the box" kind of answer. but the most I got out of my teacher when I did this was "hmm interesting idea but not quite what I was looking for. And then of course Pdiddy from across the room answers the question with the obvious dumbass answer and the teacher acts like hes the smartest guy ever. -.-... jeeze I hated highschool.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Interesting thread idea-*

I didn't HATE High School- but I certainly don't remember it as one of the finer times in life. Socially, it was a fright. I had the social life of a prototypical nerd kid. No dates, hardly any close friendships- basic isolation most of the time...

However, I was a nerd kid who could pull off a standing long jump of nearly nine feet-- so I was on the track team for three years, mostly doing field events (long jump, triple jump). In other extra-curricular news... I don't know why I waited until Senior year to join the Chess team-- but when I did, I discovered that I was the second-best player in our school (and, when all the competing was done, one of the five top players in our conference).

Academically, I just coasted by- I didn't really compete. I almost always felt I had more general knowledge than my teachers. Of course, I had an inflated opinion of myself when it came to that area of my life. However, looking back, I don't think I was far wrong about the relative comparison.

One thing from my High School years that wasn't a bunch of fun, yet I think was essential to my development was putting in some unbelievable hours doing my first paying jobs. No "allowances" for me. I had to WORK for my pocket-money. I discovered that, for me, inertia worked in both directions. If I was at rest, I tended to remain at rest. If I was in motion, I tended to remain in motion.


----------



## Sid James

I was basically a nerd, but in those days nerd meant anybody with a vague interest in certain things other than sport or physical education, eg. the "cool" things. I hated those kinds of double standards then as I do now. I & others who were interested in learning got begrudging respect from the other side though. There was a fair bit of jealousy involved in some people's negativity. My attitude is that if people have these negative attitudes, then it's their problem & they're probably projecting anyway. Projecting what they see as their own inadequacies, that is. Then they compensate with their plusses to put you down and emphasise your minuses.

Anyway, the education system is improving but basically I see it as a kind of cookie cutter thing. Creativity goes out the window most of the times. Our governments since have invested quite a bit in education, but it's not only a matter of money and investment (which is of course important) but also changing mindsets of the bureacracy and this kind of top-down approach which is like a vestiage of the jurassic Victorian era when mass education was first set up. The Fordist factory models have to be thrown in the trash can where they belong and new or newer ways of delivering education need to be bought in.

By that I mean reading your story, violadude, thinking outside the box should be encouraged not ignored. Einstein was a complete failure in his formal schooling. I think Beethoven was as well, as far as I know, although formal education was not that well developed then. & I know a number of people like you who were seen as nothing special by the teachers or system in school and now have university degrees and even postgrad degrees.

So basically it has to change. I hope this rant has been of some use. At least I'm on topic this time. My information is that all this is talked about often here in the media, esp. coming up to elections. But after that, it drops off out of the spotlight, then next election we get another "Education Revolution" policy or something of the sort. Are these things real or just slogans?...


----------



## Chrythes

I didn't hate high school, but I think it's mainly because I went to a private high school that focused (unfortunately not anymore) on arts. It was a small school - about 2-3 classes of each year (there was only one class of 12th graders) and most of the pupils were encouraged to take part in school musical/theatrical projects. We were actually the initiators of these projects, and everyone was welcome to participate, so the younger and the older ones were always joining creative forces. 
Of course, like in every school you could find the obnoxious or the rude type of people, but even they weren't bad people - they were not bullies or anything similar - they were the kids of rich parents, so they took a lot of things for granted, and were not the smart or the interesting type (at least for me) of people. But I always had a fairly good relationship with them, I was never ridiculed by them and even had quite enjoyable conversations with them during class breaks. 
Basically everyone were friendly, and i met most of my friends in the same school. 
The teachers were quite good as well - most of them really liked what they were teaching (i especially remember the math teacher, one of the best i've ever had) and they even encouraged thinking outside the box during language or math classes, but always reminded us that it can sometimes result in bad grades.
Overall, i quite enjoyed my years in highschool and frankly - i miss those times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I attended what could be described as a bog-standard Comprehensive High School during the mid-late 70s. I was considered bright enough to be put into the top tier of three (most pupils were split into these three bands and a few who had particular difficulties either with learning or behaviour/attitude were put into a 'special' group) but I rarely did myself justice, as my exam results will bear witness to. I still have a few words from one of my interim reports ringing in my ears: 'on occasion ______'s behaviour is better-suited to the rugby field, a place where he seems to show considerably more enthusiasm and promise than he does in the classroom...'. On the whole, I liked school very much but only in retrospect does it occur to me how few kids of demonstrably working-class origin (such as myself) were in the 'top third' - not this was a problem for me as I like to think that my friends there were representative of most of the social and academic divide and that I could mix with most sorts without any preconceptions: most of us seemed to have enough common interests (mainly rock music, sport and girls) to overcome any silly peer pressure hurdles anyway. Like a lot of people I probably have a slightly rose-tinted aspect to my remembrances with its particular emphasis on the social side but I guess I was lucky in that I was too big to be bullied and too conventional to be ridiculed - sadly there were those who were persecuted by their fellow-pupils for not 'fitting in' for one reason or another and I'm sure this goes on as much now as it ever did.


----------



## kv466

Wow,...high school was kind of a blur as I did much experimentation but it was a fine experience for me. First of all, school has always been easy for me so I did have to bust my butt to get good grades and also,...I wasn't exactly yearning for Harvard. By sophomore year I was not only the main dude in band but became popular out of default. I was never very extroverted and if anything somewhat shy but there I was minding my own business one morning and playing my electric guitar I'd taken to school for use afterwards; some kids hear me play and because I could reproduce any song upon first hearing they thought I was awesome or something.

Somehow, I became an instant high school star; beloved by jocks, geeks, dorks, dweebs, wastoids, musicians, artists but best of all...by the time I was a junior, I was surrounded by lovely soon to be women in tiny little skirts and all wanting to have something to do with me. I just have great memories of working on plays behind the scenes and having all the sweetest looking girls wanting to come up to me and talk and well,...spend some time doing other stuff as well. Same thing went for the parties...so many parties and so many chiquititas. And,...all because I could play anything I listened to or wanted to play and because I started to sing as well and since I'd been singing in choir since I was a little kid, my darned voice was in tune.

For some reason, this all equaled super stardom in my high school and even surrounding high schools. So did I like high school? Heck yeah! Gorgeous bodies all around me in Catholic school girl's skirts and shirts and all inviting me over to their homes to 'study'. Being liked by all cliques in the school even though I hadn't tried nor wanted to be a part of any of them. I only really had one best friend who knew the real me and I did him throughout the entire experience. Other than that, I was surrounded by a bunch of people who I was very friendly with and vice verse,...it's just that I didn't know them too well.

I'd never trade it for a thing as my other likely destiny would have been a recluse or turtle in his shell.


----------



## science

I'm one of the guys who thought high school was great. 

But I hated 8th grade so much that perhaps anything would be good by comparison. 9th grade was better than 8th; 10th was better than 9th; and so on. 

Still, I wasn't a big hit with the ladies until about my third year of college. (Edit: I wish to explain this more modestly: I wasn't any kind of hit at all with the ladies until then. It seems to have been mostly my own stupid fault as well. There was nothing wrong with me; I just had really wrong ideas about things.)

Even though I really can't complain about my high school or college experiences, I desperately wish I could go back and re-do them, knowing what I know now. I'd actually like to start over from the end of 2nd grade. Soooooo badly. 

(Of course if I really could know what I know now, I'd start Google. And amazon.com. And e-bay.)


----------



## Taneyev

I tray to forget it. It wasn't a good time for me. Six years of hard discipline and demanding education for wich I'm very grateful. I wasn't a good student. I didn't like to have to memorized things I wasn't interested on. And some of the teachers were really soap. But, well, I leave school 52 years ago, and I scarcely remember it now.


----------



## CountessAdele

Hmm an interesting thread! I liked highschool, for the most part. Academically I coasted, which I really regret now, I just wasn't very motivated. I had a small group of about five friends that I always hung out with, and I still see them on occasion. My teahcers liked me, I was polite and alert unlike several of my classmates, and most teachers had one of my siblings or cousins in their class before me who they 'usually' liked so they'd have a good impression already. 

Though I did have one teacher, you know every school has that one teacher, who was not a nice guy and was extremely stict and harsh with his students. I'll just call him Mr.B. Mr.B had tenure and so didn't get fired when alot people thought he should have, there were lots of nasty rumors going around about him some of which I'm sure were false but one of which I know was true. Last I heard he's still there. Haha I remember the last day of school someone set off a stink bomb in his classroom, he was furious. 

Anyway I usually had my nose in a book, or was off drawing somewhere. I didn't come out of my shell till senior year, which was the best in my opinion, went to prom, got a purple streak in my hair, got my first boyfriend, had my first kiss, then had my first break-up haha. :lol:

Probably the thing I remember fondest is the senior prank my class pulled. A few of my classmates showed up to school half way through the day with four live pigs, the pigs were painted with a number, 1,2,3, and 5! Its an old prank but the administrators apparently never heard of it because they spent forever looking for the nonexistant pig number 4!!


----------



## Chris

CountessAdele said:


> Probably the thing I remember fondest is the senior prank my class pulled. A few of my classmates showed up to school half way through the day with four live pigs, the pigs were painted with a number, 1,2,3, and 5! Its an old prank but the administrators apparently never heard of it because they spent forever looking for the nonexistant pig number 4!!


I am stunned. I was a bit of a prankster at school but this is evil genius.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I wouldn't want to repeat those years, but I had a pretty good time. My high school just opened the year before, so we didn't have time to build up many in/out groups; everybody pulled together. We were known as "The Friendly School." We had all races and a special-needs class, and we all worked together. 

Our band director was fresh out of UCLA, so he wasn't dogmatic, and we were free to experiment. Our jazz ensemble was a lot of fun; we were as involved in its development as he was. I'm a little embarrassed to mention it now, but we even managed to play an arrangement of "Sodomy" from Hair (titled Blues from Hair) at our spring concert, with our bass player loudly moaning. (Fortunately, nobody in the audience picked up on it). My big schtick was, mid-solo, to start scat singing. It must have made an impression; for some reason, the student body voted me Most Talented Senior. 

I was a tall, gangly kid, but I managed to have a girlfriend - until she broke it off because her ex-boyfriend threatened to unleash the power of the Enefian Empire on me (I'm not kidding - apparently it's some society beyond Alpha Centauri). 

Also during the high school years my best friend's father had a big band made up of high school kids, and we played paying jobs all over the city, with him driving us around in an old school bus. We even played for a bunch of millionaires in Nogales, Arizona, at Stewart Granger's mansion. The camaradarie and constant practice instilled in me a real love of music. 

In the band I also made a very good friend who was Hispanic and lived in what was known as the barrio. I hung out at his house a lot and learned all about his culture - the food was great, their community was tight and accepting, but he was always looking out for gang drive-bys. This friendship had one particular benefit: One day some kid tried to pick a fight with me, and I just laughed at him and walked off, leaving him screaming at my back. Suddenly he left me alone. I found out sometime later that my friend pointed out to this kid all the Hispanics standing up against the wall with their trench coats, then he mentioned if this kid did something to me, all those guys would be on him. Wow, I had my own bodyguard!

I wouldn't want to go through all the emotional turmoil that goes with the teen years and trying to discover who I was, but all in all, I did have a lot of fun.


----------



## Polednice

The work was as easy as ****, but I detested it because I was constantly bullied, made only one good friend, and always have despised social interaction.


----------



## starthrower

A distant memory, and nothing worth talking about. I enjoyed the hell out of that first decade after school. So nice to be an adult and free!


----------



## mmsbls

I loved every day of high school. I went to a private school which provided a good education, and I loved classes. I guess there are not many people who looked forward to math and science homework, but I did. I even took 3 years of Latin (2 were required). Although I consider those classes a bit of a waste in terms of what I learned, I still enjoyed them.

I also was a serious jock playing three sports. The combination of being a good student and a good athlete made me fit in with just about everyone so I was pretty popular (although I didn't really care). 

Overall, I think I was lucky to be at that school and be reasonably good in school and sports. School and sports were both challenging so I worked hard and felt rewarded by the effort.


----------



## LordBlackudder

after 6 years i left with no useful skills, work related or otherwise.

i could not write a formal letter, write out a CV (resume), save someones life, swim, understand road safety. i had no understanding of politics, money, basic food hygiene, life skills and diy. How to apply for work and get through an interview.

After six years of solid education these amazing young people could have been nurses, engineers, builders, vets, leisure / salon, fitness instructors, teachers (tefl, celta), computer programmers, coders, video game designers, composers, horticulture, farming, and so on.

i don't see why a comprehensive has to be terrible from the word go before the students have even arrived. They had all the equipment, teachers and the students were very well behaved. The actual material is outdated and completely irrelevant.

i don't know why they spend all the time training the country to be a nation of secretaries. These young men are so eager to learn about computers, car mechanics, the armed forces, music and so on.

i disliked being at school and i am much happier now i have left.

i don't think English schools have a camp social side to them. Can i be the ones that dress up as vampires with the makeup?


----------



## tdc

High school experience = not good. Torture chambers.


----------



## jalex

I'm still in 'high school' (secondary school), so I don't have much to compare it with. Socially it's all right; I have enough people who I'm good friends with to keep life interesting, and it's a decent grammar school where people aren't really looked down on for being interested in academic or other 'uncool' things. There are a couple of people genuinely interested in music whom I talk to which is pretty good. I avoid the whole hedonistic 'alcohol and drugs' side of things but I still go out a few times each month which is a good balance for my disposition. I'm on friendly terms with pretty much everyone in my school year whom I consider worth talking to.

Academically I still find it an easy ride. Curriculum for the most part isn't great though. Uninspiring is its biggest fault. Little wonder that so many people think they hate learning.

Overall impression is that it's okay but I sincerely hope there's something more.


----------



## Meaghan

It was neither terrific nor terrible. I got good grades. I found most of my classes boring and a few of them very interesting. I had some very good teachers. I had a few close friends. The person who is my closest friend today is one I met in high school. I was not especially popular, but wasn't picked on either. I awkwardly dated a couple guy friends (at different times) who had decided they liked me or something (it was awkward) and then in my senior year dated a very talented and very unreliable jazz clarinetist. That was a bit of an adventure. I was a band kid and was generally labeled as such. In my last two years of high school, I was a member of a youth orchestra and that was a wonderful experience. I often get nostalgic for youth orchestra, as my college orchestra is not as high-caliber.



kv466 said:


> Somehow, I became an instant high school star; beloved by jocks, geeks, dorks, dweebs, wastoids, musicians, artists but best of all...by the time I was a junior, I was surrounded by lovely soon to be women in tiny little skirts and all wanting to have something to do with me. I just have great memories of working on plays behind the scenes and having all the sweetest looking girls wanting to come up to me and talk and well,...spend some time doing other stuff as well. Same thing went for the parties...so many parties and so many chiquititas. And,...all because I could play anything I listened to or wanted to play and because I started to sing as well and since I'd been singing in choir since I was a little kid, my darned voice was in tune.


Well, good musicians are girl-magnets. They're certainly me-magnets, anyway. Interestingly, it doesn't seem to work as well in the opposite direction--guys don't flock to the talented female musicians in quite such large droves. Lame.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ummm... What about it? It's fine, I guess, as far as it goes. I get good grades, I make a few friends, I behave myself rolleyes. 

The material is kind of boring: nothing to speak of there.

Did I say I behave myself? Hmmmm....

Ummm...... Yeah.


----------



## violadude

One annoying thing I found in my Highschool was that many of my teachers treated their classrooms like Nazi regimes...and mby that I mean if you tried to correct something they said that didnt make sense you were silenced! 

This happened to me a couple times that I remember. One was in English class when we had to write 150 or so note cards in preparation for a paper, and my teacher said "This is to prepare you for college." So I said, "uhh teacher I'm pretty sure that in college they *don't* make you write note cards for your paper. So then she said "We'll college is going to be harder than that." To which I replied, "well maybe not since my writing process wont be micromanaged and restricted in college." I got in trouble for that one.

Then in my Psychology class my teacher did this "experiment" to try and prove that working in groups or something like that helped you learn information. So when we came in the class she gave us a "quiz" with information that *we had never seen before*. So then after the quiz she made us all get into groups and study what some of this information actually was, and then we took another quiz on the same thing. So at the end of both quizzes my teacher said "See working in groups helps you learn information because the 2nd quiz score should be much higher than the 1st quiz score."

I seriously was not about to let this fly, so I raised my hand and I was like "Uhh teacher, this doesnt actually prove anything because we didnt know any of the information at all on the first test, so the second test *would* be higher no matter what method of learning it we used..." And then she said "Ok we're going to move on now!" And then I said "Teacher, are you going to address my concern" And she said "If you disrupt class one more time I'm going to send you out in the hall" and I said "but.." and got sent out in the hall.

Nazi regimes man.


----------



## CountessAdele

In my high school being a band kid meant you were cool. Seriously, we had a huge, very tanlented, hardworking band who loved what they did, and the band director had often said if you join band you've just made over 100 friends. (think it might've been 100, seems like there were more) Anyway I think the band was seen as cool because thats what all the 'bad boy' 'deep' 'witty' 'too cool for school' kids were drawn to. Sports were sort of seen as something the jerks did, and something 'preppy'. Most of my friends were band kids, I was the quiet art club type.


----------



## Meaghan

CountessAdele said:


> In my high school being a band kid meant you were cool. Seriously, we had a huge, very tanlented, hardworking band who loved what they did, and the band director had often said if you join band you've just made over 100 friends. (think it might've been 100, seems like there were more) Anyway I think the band was seen as cool because thats what all the 'bad boy' 'deep' 'witty' 'too cool for school' kids were drawn to. Sports were sort of seen as something the jerks did, and something 'preppy'. Most of my friends were band kids, I was the quiet art club type.


Band wasn't exactly looked down upon at my school, you wouldn't get teased for being in band or anything, but it definitely wasn't a source of status, either. Sports, on the other hand, were. My high school was rather traditional in that regard. Football players and cheerleaders were popular. They weren't mean, though. I always got along fine with them, they just weren't my friends.


----------



## Shostakovichiana

I ended my final year of high school this summer.. 
What I felt that last day? An immense relief, as if I was (pardon me the cliche) finally outside of the dark, ever-lasting tunnel. My early teens were the darkest years of my life, I never fitted in, gradually grew more and more uncertain of myself, parallel with that the few friends I had left me, I never talked to anyone and was considered a shadow of a boring, ugly person. Bigger gatherings of people scared me, and the thought of any physical contact frightened me. I did so many stupid things to avoid people.. I did not want to be seen. 
I remember all the day-dreaming; I would make up scenes in my head, and play them over and over again. Still, I always got good grades at school, and worked very hard. This sounds very typical. I think I speak for a lot of people now. 
But the worst thing of it all, which I still, even to this day, bitterly regret, is that whenever people asked me the dreaded question, which always young people ask in order to place people in stereotype categories; "What music do you listen to?", then I always answered something stupid and mainstream, which was popular and I knew people would like. In other words: I said I liked music I had never even listened to..
Today I get so frustrated and angry. 
Classical music was always the one thing that was dearest to my heart, but I was so shamefully embarrassed by it... it was as if I was listening to something illegal which had to be kept a secret because it was so seriously "un-cool" and considered a bad, boring taste. Music for pompous old upper-class people and dead people..
Now I can hardly understand what drove me to think and act like that, and the most frightening thing is that it's not a long time ago.. But I am a little bit older and wiser now, I hope, and I see how weak a character I was. But I am glad that I have come to the point where I don't care anymore.
Friends or no friends- What does one choose? Bad friends, or soulful and meaningful music?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

High school? I'm still in Primary school. (I'm borrowing Mummy's and Daddy's computer when I login to TC).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

High school? I'm still in Primary school. (I'm borrowing Mummy's and Daddy's computer when I login to TC).

Damn! An eight-year-old who worships Handel!! There is a god!!


----------



## Polednice

@violadude: I got a huge telling off when I was _17_ because in my French A-level class, the moron teacher was still making us draw ******* posters as assignments. I just said calmly and straightly to him that I wasn't going to do it because it is in no way useful for learning anything, and I got a bollocking from the highly strung head of department. Prats.


----------



## Meaghan

Polednice said:


> @violadude: I got a huge telling off when I was _17_ because in my French A-level class, the moron teacher was still making us draw ******* posters as assignments. I just said calmly and straightly to him that I wasn't going to do it because it is in no way useful for learning anything, and I got a bollocking from the highly strung head of department. Prats.


One professor made us draw posters in _college._ Dear professor, I am not I child.


----------



## Philip




----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> @violadude: I got a huge telling off when I was _17_ because in my French A-level class, the moron teacher was still making us draw ******* posters as assignments. I just said calmly and straightly to him that I wasn't going to do it because it is in no way useful for learning anything, and I got a bollocking from the highly strung head of department. Prats.


I had a similar experience, Polednice. I failed my first go at Geometry because 50% (ya...effin 50%) of our grade was based on if we color coded our notes or not by the teachers system of color coding....I refused to do it because it had nothing to do with Geometry and failed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

CountessAdele said:


> In my high school being a band kid meant you were cool. Seriously, we had a huge, very tanlented, hardworking band who loved what they did, and the band director had often said if you join band you've just made over 100 friends. (think it might've been 100, seems like there were more) Anyway I think the band was seen as cool because thats what all the 'bad boy' 'deep' 'witty' 'too cool for school' kids were drawn to. Sports were sort of seen as something the jerks did, and something 'preppy'. Most of my friends were band kids, I was the quiet art club type.


Although I wouldn't say my band was "too cool for school," my experience was otherwise very similar. My best friends were the people in my band, we grew a tight bond. My band wasn't 100 people, but in the wind ensemble (upper band of my high school) was about 25 people. Thus, we were really close, going through thick and thin. And, we played very well.  I think playing music with others builds a bond very similar to any sports team.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

One professor made us draw posters in college. Dear professor, I am not I child.

So art is only for children?

Just askin'.


----------



## clavichorder

Another high school detractor. Don't mean to be dramatic(feeling like venting a little), but it was absolutely hellish. Then again, I didn't recover quickly from middle school, lacked social skills, and was generally oscillating between being clinically depressed and having extreme anxiety during those years. High school happened to coincide with a turbulent adolescence that was such that it was termed mental illness. As such, I had very little social life and academic achievement. They(psychiatrists, parents) thought all sorts of things were wrong with me at that time, that I had "executive functioning learning disabilities", "aspergers", mood disorders. There was definitely something going on with me, and there still is a little bit, but its not exacerbated by the stress of high school anymore! 

But here's a happy story: I went and visited my high school teachers just the other week, and I certainly left feeling like I had something to show them, that things somehow came together, the cosmos aligned or something; they were very pleased and amazed to see that I was doing so many things that they didn't expect me to be doing so soon.


----------



## clavichorder

starthrower said:


> A distant memory, and nothing worth talking about. I enjoyed the hell out of that first decade after school. So nice to be an adult and free!


This post makes me happy.


----------



## janealex

Its very interesting i have enjoy a lot of in that time. Now i am really missing that time.


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> I had a similar experience, Polednice. I failed my first go at Geometry because 50% (ya...effin 50%) of our grade was based on if we color coded our notes or not by the teachers system of color coding....I refused to do it because it had nothing to do with Geometry and failed.


Oh yes, I know! Teachers and their ******* highlighters! Every kid was nagged to bring in ******* highlighters to do their work, and there's me sat with nothing more than a black pen - just underlining something in black if I needed it 'highlighted' - and my teacher couldn't understand it.


----------



## Webernite

Polednice said:


> Oh yes, I know! Teachers and their ******* highlighters! Every kid was nagged to bring in ******* highlighters to do their work, and there's me sat with nothing more than a black pen - just underlining something in black if I needed it 'highlighted' - and my teacher couldn't understand it.


Your avatar really goes well with this post.


----------



## Ravellian

Eh, kind of a mixed experience from me.. I was mostly homeschooled (though I did go to a "school" one day a week as part of the program to fill in a few classes). I had to take lessons from my mother at first, which I greatly detested... fortunately I was allowed to do mostly self-study by my sophomore year. The school was alright, made some good friends. Aside from my awful cheating habits which lasted from about 7th-9th grade, I did pretty well academically. And yes, I was _quite_ awkward socially. Still am. :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

I owe high school big time for all my social skills.


----------



## Meaghan

StlukesguildOhio said:


> One professor made us draw posters in college. Dear professor, I am not I child.
> 
> So art is only for children?
> 
> Just askin'.


I guess it just reminded me too much of elementary school experiences--I didn't like elementary school. And the "Get in groups of four; you have fifteen minutes to make a poster illustrating Durkheim's concepts of organic and mechanical solidarity" didn't really give us much opportunity to create art any of us felt satisfied with.


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> Oh yes, I know! Teachers and their ******* highlighters! Every kid was nagged to bring in ******* highlighters to do their work, and there's me sat with nothing more than a black pen - just underlining something in black if I needed it 'highlighted' - and my teacher couldn't understand it.


What's wrong with black pens? Whatever works for you should be ok.

RE: my Geometry class, it didnt help matters much that I went to a small Christian School my first 2 years of Highschool where nepotism was everywhere! Pretty much the only reason the Geometry teacher even _was_ a geometry teacher was because she was the principal's daughter....she was also the choir teacher by the way, and the theater director....Oh dear lord. And her husband was the vice principal! And I have another story about that if anyone cares to read it.


----------



## Dodecaplex

violadude said:


> What's wrong with black pens? Whatever works for you should be ok.
> 
> RE: my Geometry class, it didnt help matters much that I went to a small Christian School my first 2 years of Highschool where nepotism was everywhere! Pretty much the only reason the Geometry teacher even _was_ a geometry teacher was because she was the principal's daughter....she was also the choir teacher by the way, and the theater director....Oh dear lord. And her husband was the vice principal! And I have another story about that if anyone cares to read it.


This looks it's leading towards an absurd story of Voltairean proportions.

Dazzle us!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm just happy "experiance" got corrected to "experience" in the thread title. We don't want any trouble from any English teachers.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

I usually highlight with just one colour. When grouping (for example when I'm solving polynominals or integrals) I simply employ different zigzags and what not (sharp, wavy, etc.). Using different shapes is much more convenient than changing the colour whenever the need arises.



mmsbls said:


> I loved every day of high school. I went to a private school which provided a good education, and I loved classes. I guess there are not many people who looked forward to math and science homework, but I did. I even took 3 years of Latin (2 were required). Although I consider those classes a bit of a waste in terms of what I learned, I still enjoyed them.
> 
> I also was a serious jock playing three sports. The combination of being a good student and a good athlete made me fit in with just about everyone so I was pretty popular (although I didn't really care).
> 
> Overall, I think I was lucky to be at that school and be reasonably good in school and sports. School and sports were both challenging so I worked hard and felt rewarded by the effort.


As for me - similar to this, although I always went to public schools (but you really can't compare public school in two different countries - it's apples and oranges). A good student (always [one of] the best in the class and a good athlete).


----------



## DABTSAR

got to the game a bit late, in 10th grade (homeschooled before)


----------

